# Wie Anti-Aliasing in Mozilla 1.2.1 abschalten

## KillerGurke

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche gerade nach einer Möglichkeit, in Mozilla 1.2.1 das Font-Anti-Aliasing abzuschalten, da das in meinen Augen relativ unsauber aussieht (und ichs auch nicht brauche). Bei den älteren Mozilla-Versionen bis einschließlich 1.1 reichte es aus, im ebuild die Zeile "[ "${DISABLE_XFT}" != "1" ] && export MOZ_ENABLE_XFT=1" auszukommentieren, aber der ebuild von Mozilla 1.2.1 ist irgendwie anders aufgebaut und ich durchschaue das nicht..... Hat irgendjemand ne Idee?

Vielen Dank!

KillerGurke

----------

## serg

das will ich auch gern wissen ! den bei mir sehen die schriften auch net so doll aus !

----------

## jay

schliesse mich dem an. die schriften werden leider nicht optimal gerendert...

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

In diesem Fall ist ein bearbeiten der /etc/fonts/fonts.conf notwendig. Ich habe in meinem Homeverzeichnis eine .fonts.conf die folgendermassen aussieht und durch die Schriften erst ab einer gewissen Grösse geglättet werden. (Xfree-4.2.1, Xft 2.0)

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

 <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

 <fontconfig>

 <match target="font" >

   <test compare="more" name="size" qual="any" >

    <double>8</double>

   </test>

   <test compare="less" name="size" qual="any" >

    <double>15</double>

   </test>

   <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

    <bool>false</bool>

   </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

   <test compare="more" name="pixelsize" qual="any" >

    <double>8</double>

   </test>

   <test compare="less" name="pixelsize" qual="any" >

    <double>15</double>

   </test>

    <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

     <bool>false</bool>

    </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

   <test compare="more" name="size" qual="any" >

    <double>10</double>

   </test>

   <test compare="more" name="weight" qual="any" >

     <int>180</int>

   </test>

   <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

    <bool>true</bool>

   </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

   <test compare="more" name="pixelsize" qual="any" >

    <double>10</double>

   </test>

   <test compare="more" name="weight" qual="any" >

    <int>180</int>

   </test>

   <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

    <bool>true</bool>

   </edit>

 </match>

 </fontconfig>

```

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## KillerGurke

Danke erstmal, allerdings hilft das bei mir irgendwie nix, nach wie vor werden auch die Schriften Anti-aliased (urgs was ein Wort...), die eigentlich relativ klein sind, z.B. die Beiträge hier im Forum. Nicht mit Anti-Aliasing behandelt wird z.B. die Schrift in deinem geposteten Code oder auch ganze Seiten wie beispielsweise www.heise.de/newsticker.

Wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, dann überlege ich mir, eventuell wieder auf Mozilla 1.1 umzusteigen, ich habe nämlich auch das Gefühl, daß das Anti-Aliasing massiv Geschwindigkeit kostet, auf Seiten wie z.B. www.wetter.com wird das Scrolling dadurch massiv gebremst...

Aber danke trotzdem, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ne Lösung. Also: Wer sonst noch ne Idee hat, was ich machen könnte: Nur raus damit!

Guten Rutsch!

KillerGurke

----------

## serg

bei mir funz das leider auch net, muss ich diese "Xfs 2.0" auch installieren ?

ich will überhaupt kein antialasting in mein system haben, das verbraucht zu viel resorcen.. wie kann ich es ganz aus machen?

----------

## mhuhtala

Leider muss ich auf English schreiben... I can read German but I'd better not try to write in it. The antialiased fonts look quite good on my system (text on web pages looks a lot nicer than the Mozilla 'Modern' widgets that have a pale blue background, though), but I was also looking for a way to turn antialiasing off. I found the following in mozilla-1.2.1-r4.ebuild

```
# Internal USE flags that I do not really want to advertise ...

IUSE="${IUSE} mozsvg mozcalendar mozaccess mozinterfaceinfo mozp3p mozxmlterm"

IUSE="${IUSE} moznoirc moznomail moznocompose moznoxft"
```

This seems to suggest that the USE flag 'moznoxft' might be your friend. Mozilla 1.2.1 release notes (http://mozilla.org/releases/mozilla1.2.1/) say that xft can be toggled at compile time with --enable-xft. I'm not familiar enough with ebuild to be able to tell what it does with 'moznoxft'.

Anyhow, I don't think I can be asked to recompile Moz on this 500 MHz Celeron laptop... sigh. I'll just look at the pretty fonts and nevermind the performance hit.

Happy new year!

M

----------

## KillerGurke

Thank you, but I've tried this some days ago and it doesn't work for me. I added "moznoxft" to my make.conf and recompiled Mozilla but nothing happened. I've also tried to modify the eubuild, there is an if-block which looks quite interesting:

```

        # Check if we should enable Xft support ...

        if [ -z "`use moznoxft`" ]

        then

                if [ -n "`use gtk2`" ]

                then

                        local pango_version=""

                        # We need Xft2.0 localy installed

                        if (test -x /usr/bin/pkg-config) && (pkg-config xft)

                        then

                                pango_version="`pkg-config --modversion pango | cut -d. -f1,2`"

                                pango_version="`echo ${pango_version} | sed -e 's:\.::g'`"

                                # We also need pango-1.1, else Mozilla links to both

                                # Xft1.1 *and* Xft2.0, and segfault...

                                if [ "${pango_version}" -gt "10" ]

                                then

                                        einfo "Building with Xft2.0 support!"

                                        myconf="${myconf} --enable-xft"

                                else

                                        ewarn "Building without Xft2.0 support!"

                                        myconf="${myconf} --disable-xft"

                                fi

                        else

                                ewarn "Building without Xft2.0 support!"

                                myconf="${myconf} --disable-xft"

                        fi

                else

                        einfo "Building with Xft2.0 support!"

                        myconf="${myconf} --enable-xft"

                fi

        else

                myconf="${myconf} --disable-xft"

        fi

```

.

I commented this out and set $myconf to "${myconf} --disable-xft", recompiled and nothing happened again.

I will try again tommorrow (when I'm able to think clearly again  :Smile: )...

I hope you will excuse my horrible english, but I think it could be understood...

Happy new Year!

KillerGurke

----------

## mhuhtala

/etc/fonts/fonts.conf worked for me. The following threads may or may not be useful.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=160706

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4825

----------

## KillerGurke

Thanks, but I must do something wrong.... I added the lines which were posted in your thread to my /etc/fonts/fonts.cons (I tried also .fonts.conf in my homedir), but it looks exactly like before. Then I created a new fonts.conf with these lines as the only content, but I got the same result.....

KillerGurke

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

sorry wenn ich mich einmische, *g* aber würde es nicht genügen, wenn man in /usr/lib/mozilla/default/prefs/unix.js truetype auf false setzt?

Dim

----------

## KillerGurke

Ich glaub es kaum, es funktioniert. Ich wollte schon einfach unbesehen antworten, daß das nicht funktionieren kann, weil TrueType ja schon etwas anderes ist als Anti-Aliasing (und True-Type-Schriften will ich ja eigentlich schon verwenden), aber dann hab ichs einfach mal ausprobiert, und tatsächlich: Es funktioniert! Zumindest sehen jetzt die Schriften hier im Forum so aus, wie ich es eigentlich wollte, ob sich noch irgendwo Nachteile zeigen kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Bin auf jeden erstmal völlig zufrieden.

Danke vielmals!

KillerGurke

----------

## serg

hmm, kannst du mal bitte schreiben was genau du verändert hast? bei mir funz.. das immer noch nicht !

----------

## KillerGurke

In der Datei /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/prefs/unix.js (das "s" bei defaults fehlte im ursprünglichen Posting) steht irgendwo sowas wie "pref("font.FreeType2.enable", true);" das setzt du einfach auf false... Bei mir hats funktioniert...

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## topfpflanze

bei mir gibt es nur eine "/usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref/unix.js" (nicht prefs)

und wenn ich das in der datei aendere werden die fonts trotzdem weichgezeichnet.

----------

## apoc

bei mir is das problem, dass mit xft und xfree 4.2.1 die schriften alle groesser angezeigt werden :/

wenn ich im mozilla zoom auf 90% stelle dann stimmts wieder *weird* 

ansonsten haette ich keine probleme mit antialiasing ... 

liegt das generell am aa, dass der bei kleinen schriften die zu gross darstellt ?

----------

